# Traeger on fire! Help!



## cmail1977 (Sep 7, 2015)

As usual we started the grill and went inside. We came out to heavy white smoke and when lifted lid flames shot out. Finally after under control we took all apart and saw that auger overfilled with pellets and caught fire.  After clean up we started grill and noticed this flame. Question is, is this flame supposed to be like this? Also smoke coming from pellet box.
Thx in advance!













image.jpg



__ cmail1977
__ Sep 7, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 7, 2015)

You shouldn't have smoke coming from the pellet box. I'd call Tragear.


----------

